# Ruger 7 mm Mag whats it worth?



## rob1089 (Mar 1, 2005)

I won a Ruger M77 Mark II 7mm mag at a Whitetales forever banquet. It is a very nice gun with a stainless barrel and gold plating on the trigger guard and the reciever. Is it worth $600-700? It's never been shot. There were only 300 made and it is number 70. Any ideas what its worth?


----------

